# How to euthanize a fish?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I know this sounds crazy, but is there a quick painless way to do this? I don't need to do it right now, but the other day I had a female guppy that died. It took several hours and she looked really uncomfortable. I didn't want to just flush her until I knew she was dead.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I use clove oil for this purpose, it works as an anesthetic, and with a few drops in a glass of water it will put the fish to sleep, then will kill the fish.


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

This lists a few. Clove oil is a new favorite I understand.

How to Humanly Euthanize Your Fish - Rate My Fish Tank

I have used the freezing method. One thing not listed that I have used, and been scolded for, has been the "Oscar method". A hungry Oscar will dispatch a dying fish before it hits the water. It seems like a pretty fast way to do it.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That isn't any worse than a friend of mines method. He turns the disposal on and drops the fish in. Guess that is a quick way of doing it. There would be one thing bothering me about feeding a sick fish to another fish. *Is it contagious* I can see feeding one that is hurt and damaged but not a sick one.


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd probably do the disposal method if I had one.


----------



## a0c8c (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm no animal rights activist or die hard animal lover, but I think the disposal method is horrible. Would you want to be dropped into spinning blades if you were sick?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I didn't say I approved of that method, just stating what someone else does. But I would imagine the death would be quick. If you stop and think about it, there is no painless way to put something to sleep, unless you use something that puts them in a sleep state right away. Guess you could use the clove oil then put into disposal it surely wouldn't feel anything that way.


----------



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

There are a few ways to do it. Whatever you do DO NOT FLUSH IT!!!! If you flush it it will die of the chemicals in the raw sewage not by swirling around in the potty. Freezing it is probally best. If you don't want to freeze it try admistring som pain killer like clove oil then add some clear alchol this will kill the fish without a ton of pain. Don't add them at the same time. Add the oil first. Wait till the fish goes to the bottom then add the alchol. It is a kind way to put the fish to sleep.

To tell if the fish is dead look at its gills. If you see any movement in the gills it is alive, wait ten minuites. If they don't move again within 10 minuites it is dead.


----------

